# One gallon carboy alternatives



## termini (Jun 1, 2008)

Any thoughts about me using 1 gallon pickle jars ( sanitized) for my one gallon carboys if I drilled a hole in the cover for a grommet to fit an airlock?
The only thing I can think of is that the cover is made of steel, and maybe the acids or chemicals from sanitizing might get to the steel.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 1, 2008)

I would just get a #6 rubber Bung for 1 galln sized and 3 liter sized jugs.
<table ="Catalog" id="products" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><t><tr><td ="table" align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">4612 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">




</td>
<td width="20%">

Gum Stopper #6 Drilled Rubber


Sizing Chart located on our Resource page.</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$0.99</td>
<td width="2%">
</td></tr></t></table>You can also get #2 or #3 sized bungs to fit standard sized wine bottles for the extra for topping off later.
<table ="Catalog" id="products" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><t><tr><td ="table" align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">4608 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

Gum Stopper #2 Drilled Rubber


Sizing Chart located on our Resource page.</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$0.59</td></tr></t></table>
<table ="Catalog" id="products" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><t><tr><td ="table" align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">5102 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

Gum Stopper #3 Drilled Rubber


Sizing Chart located on our Resource page.</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$0.89</td></tr></t></table>


----------



## termini (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks, but the reason I brought up the deal with the steel cover, is that those pickle jars have a 3" to 4 '' opening in the top.
They are the large ' in bulk' pickles or olives that you could buy at a Cub foods or Sam's Club.
--looks like the largest bung stopper is about 2 1/4 ".


----------



## Wade E (Jun 1, 2008)

OOps, I see what you are talking about now. I guess you could as long as you watch the metal and make sure it doesnt start rusting or anything like that. I would also make sure that you can not detect any smell or taste left in the glass jar.


----------



## Joanie (Jun 1, 2008)

What if you made a lid liner from saran wrap or something leaving an opening in it for the bung?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 1, 2008)

I agree...a plastic liner in the metal lid.......Or try to find a plastic lid that will fit and drill it out. We get mayonnaise in one gallon plastic jugs that have plastic lids. 

Let us know what you get to work for you.


----------



## Joanie (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm thinking racking would be a snap!


----------



## termini (Jun 1, 2008)

The plastic mayonaise covers are a great idea! I will try and get my hands on some. You are right about the mell or taste left in the jar, I think it can absorb into the seal material that is part of the cap. We got some from a bar so we could make " hooch" during the winter, and the ones that olives came in did not pass the cleaning stage.


----------



## smurfe (Jun 2, 2008)

The only issue I see is the larger opening will leave a larger surface area to encourage oxidation. The narrowing of a carboy has a specific reason which is to reduce that surface area so when you top up there is minimal surface area exposed to oxygen. 


I have also always heard in the past to never use a jar or jug that has contained vinegar. I really never bought into it though. I really don't know if I would use the metal lid though. I would consider it is it were stainless steel but I doubt very much that it is. All I can say is give one a try and let us know how it works out. Sounds interesting.


----------



## PeterZ (Jun 2, 2008)

The SO2 in the headspace will corrode the steel of the lids. The lids are coated to prevent corrosion by the acidic liquid that pickles are packed in, but I don't know how well the coating will hold up to SO2.


----------



## whino-wino (Jun 3, 2008)

Personally I would also be wary of using anything thatmay havebeen in contact with vinegar. I'm sure not all pickles have vinegar in the brine, but some do. Just something to think about.


----------

